# New Toy 1986 Jeep Wagoneer XJ 2.8 PICs Added 9/24/2013



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok first I will start this post with saying that this is the only site I am a member of because of the type of people here - gotta love TINBOATS :beer: I am looking for a map sensor for my new toy and having no luck (locally or Web). I have purchase 2 so far, both of which were wrong do to the pin configuration. I was hoping that there maybe some jeep heads on here that could point me in the right direction. I know pics would help but my camera is at work and will post some this coming week. 

I guess I should tell you why I believe it to be the map sensor. The jeep starts and idles fine but when giving it throttle it hesitates real bad (almost wants to stall). I have changed wires, plugs, cap, rotor, etc. Any help would would be greatly appreciated.

Haters welcome I know the 2.8 is a problematic engine, future plans to do a 3.4 tricked which will be straight carb no ecm, limited electronics, and vacuum (vacuum operated 4x4 selec trac) but till then I want to play with it. 

Thanks Tinners :beer:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 22, 2013)

Found this on eabay 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Crown-Automotive-33000153-MAP-Sensor-86-95-CHEROKEE-XJ-WRANGLER-MAP-Sensor-/141054524463?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A1986%7CMake%3AJeep&hash=item20d7813c2f&vxp=mtr

Welcome to the world of Jeep, ('99 sport, 4.0, 2wd, 5speed).


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330038#p330038 said:


> Jonboat Jerry » 21 minutes ago[/url]"]Found this on eabay
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Crown-Automotive-33000153-MAP-Sensor-86-95-CHEROKEE-XJ-WRANGLER-MAP-Sensor-/141054524463?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A1986%7CMake%3AJeep&hash=item20d7813c2f&vxp=mtr
> 
> Welcome to the world of Jeep, ('99 sport, 4.0, 2wd, 5speed).



Thanks Jerry hope is well. This is the problem I am having the sensor you found is what seems to be list for my jeep but the pin configuration is off. The grooves on the one you found the pin grooves are on the first and third posts and mine are one the first and second first one is at three o'clock and the second one is at 12 o'clock. This has been driving me crazy. I will post pics on tuesday to help everyone out. 


Been out fishing lately? I have not, been gator, pig, and deer hunting should get back on the water sometime in november plus "A little Snookerd" is most likely getting a overhaul too, gonna replace all the wood with aluminum.

Thanks again :beer:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is a fix for your pin configuration.

https://www.rockauto.com/catalog/moreinfo.php?pk=50250&cc=1184532

Maybe this will help


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks S&M! not sure changing the plug will help? It may just confuss the ECM any thoughts?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 23, 2013)

Had a tournament Wednesday and got skunked. I did manage a Puffer Fish (the tournament mystery fish) which would
have been good for a door prize and a mystery fish pennant, but mine was second. I should have re inflated it,
and put it back on the scale ;-)
Here is the link to the website I maintain for the club. https://www.naturecoastanglers.com/
Go to the BRAGGIN BOARD for photos. Clicking on the photo will get a bigger pic.
I'm on the first page holding my poor little puffer.  

Have you checked the serial number on your engine for the correct year and Model? 
The engine may have been replaced with a newer one. 
I will take another look when you get the pics up.


----------



## nomowork (Sep 23, 2013)

Maybe check for any vacuum leaks? Can you slowly increase throttle without it stalling? Even tiny leaks will cause big problems. Good luck.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330218#p330218 said:


> nomowork » Yesterday, 21:51[/url]"]Maybe check for any vacuum leaks? Can you slowly increase throttle without it stalling? Even tiny leaks will cause big problems. Good luck.



I have been searching for leaks - this thing is a vacuum nightmare!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 24, 2013)

Here are few picks of the map sensor and the new toy :beer:


----------



## bigwave (Sep 24, 2013)

good luck with the engines stuff.....I think A little snookered now has a Swamp Thang.......... =D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 24, 2013)

Changing the plug should allow you to use the newer type of MAP sensor. Should not confuse the ECM,as long as the wires are in the right place you should have no problems. That sort of thing happens when the manufacturer changes the part in mid model year. If there are more of one type on the road, the aftermarket follows the most popular type and discontinues the other. Therefore,in your case not being able to find a MAP sensor with your plug configuration, you have to change the plug to accomodate the other style port. I hope I haven't been too confusing.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330318#p330318 said:


> S&MFISH » Yesterday, 19:29[/url]"]Changing the plug should allow you to use the newer type of MAP sensor. Should not confuse the ECM,as long as the wires are in the right place you should have no problems. That sort of thing happens when the manufacturer changes the part in mid model year. If there are more of one type on the road, the aftermarket follows the most popular type and discontinues the other. Therefore,in your case not being able to find a MAP sensor with your plug configuration, you have to change the plug to accomodate the other style port. I hope I haven't been too confusing.



Thanks S&M I am going to give it a try and see what happens. I will let everyone know. :beer:

Just placed the order !


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 25, 2013)

That looks like a GM 3bar MAP for a 2.8 '86 Buick Regal.
https://www.diyautotune.com/images/products/gm3bar-map/gm3bar-map_key.jpg
https://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/map-gm-bar-map-sensor-p-161.html

Also found a good link for dynamic testing a MAP with a volt meter.
https://troubleshootmyvehicle.com/gm/3.1L-3.4L/map-sensor-multimeter-test-1

How much lift you got on that DAWG?
Looks like I'll have to get a lift kit for mine.


----------



## 03sp500 (Sep 25, 2013)

Look into Chrysler part number 53000710 

found one on ebay for ya. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Mopar-Manifold-Absolute-Pressure-M-A-P-Sensor-84-85-86-Cherokee-53000710-/151079721773?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item232d0d9b2d&vxp=mtr


check it out hope it helps


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330380#p330380 said:


> 03sp500 » 17 minutes ago[/url]"]Look into Chrysler part number 53000710
> 
> found one on ebay for ya.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Mopar-Manifold-Absolute-Pressure-M-A-P-Sensor-84-85-86-Cherokee-53000710-/151079721773?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item232d0d9b2d&vxp=mtr
> ...



Thanks Man!!!!!!!!! that is the one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 25, 2013)

How much lift you got on that DAWG?
Looks like I'll have to get a lift kit for mine.[/quote]

Jerry I believe there is 4 to 6"s of lift on it


----------



## 03sp500 (Sep 25, 2013)

Anytime my friend... glad I could help


----------

